# Any bonus to having a rooster?



## 42Hoosier (Apr 4, 2016)

I will have a flock of 14 hens when my new chicks get older. Is there anything positive in having a rooster if I'm not wanting to have them reproduce? My wife and I are allowed to own a rooster where we live but don't want to have the noise. All responses are appreciated.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

hi and welcome! Hens do not need a rooster but are happier with one. They will sacrifice themselves for their hens when attacked. I actually like the roosters better than the hens because of the behaviors they have. Mine have even warmed the nest for some, and did the hen call with them . Many roosters are well behaved, but there is no way to know ahead of time.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It depends on your wants and needs.If reproduction is not a concern and noise is,I wouldn't get a rooster.They start crowing in the wee hours of the morning and crow until roosting time.Roosters have their advantages.They can can be very friendly and loving.Roosters watch over the flock and do the cutest little dances for the girls.My flock wouldn't be complete without one.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I echo what Seminolewind and Chickenqueen have stated. If you decide to get a rooster, get an older one. Older roosters tend to be more caring, watchful and protective over their hens rather than wanting to mate them all the time like younger roosters.
A good rooster will sacrifice himself facing off with a predator in order to protect his hens. 
Here's a pic of a Delaware rooster I owned. I took a pic of him at night in the hen house asleep with one of his hens cuddled up next to him. He was about 3 years old, very friendly and he let me pick him up. He was one of the best roosters I've ever owned.
Sometimes in a flock without a rooster, a dominant hen might assume the role as a rooster and will attempt to crow, possibly chase and try to mate with other hens. Personally, just as long as the dominant hen lays eggs, it's fine with me. If the hen gets too aggressive, that's when I get a rooster to put her in her place...works every time and the dominant hen gets put in her place back in the pecking order.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

What a sweet picture!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 5 silkie roos living together, and yesterday I saw one "warming the nest" , actually warming up a corner alone in the coop. Mine other roos have always warmed up the nest and called to new hens to join him, LOL.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Roosters can be so cute.I keep at least 2.Sometimes I think I like the roosters more than the hens.Twice I've carried Jr to the vet and spent a lot of money on him.I don't do that with the hens but a really good rooster is hard to get.He likes to lay in my lap to be petted.Yesterday I think he tried to purr.LOL


----------



## jamesBlackAustralorp (Feb 2, 2017)

They are very loud endless they're close to your house and alot of hens don't get broody until they're a couple years old some not at all


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True, mine crowed a lot in the beginning and settled down as they became older. But like Chickenqueen said, Roosters just behave so differently they are like entertaining . I enjoy all my 9 roos!


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Rooster are my favorite part of owning chickens. They keep order in the flock, protect the hens, some will even feed the hens (and not just use food as bait so they can mate them). I've had more good roosters than bad ones. You get used to the crowing. A new rooster tends to crow more as he checks out his territory - they crow and then listen for answering crows. Not hearing replies they tend to quiet down quite a bit.


----------

